# DMs needed for Baton Rouge, LA group



## Motley (May 21, 2010)

Hi,

We are looking for DMs for our D&D 3.5 group here in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. We would like to play at Little Wars on Saturday and Sunday afternoons, but can be flexible.

The group contains 3 characters. We will let you know in advance if the group size changes.

We tend towards core books and rules, so you don't have to worry about some multiclass kobold fighter with feats from White Wolf games .

Please email aurnion@yahoo.com, or message on EN world with your contact information and availability.

Potential DM's are encouraged to reply to this post with questions, comments, contact info, etc.

Thanks!


----------

